# RIP Nessie



## GoldenBen (Jan 21, 2013)

Two days ago my beautiful, previously healthy leopard gecko passed away after several months of syringe feeding, bathing and oral antibiotics and creams. She'd also dropped from 75g to just 48g when she passed, over a 3 month period. Countless faecal tests showed no parasites, although crypto was never ruled out.

She was housed with another female, happily for over 3 years then suddenly started getting nipped by her. What seemingly started as some small open wounds progressed into what I think was septicemia (Lots of brown spots/blotches on her belly, which later turned purpleish pink and never went. On top of this she also had a necrotic tail from a very poor stuck shed, which progressed and it was amputated, leaving only a small section of tail left. Towards the end of her life she began to have convulsions or seizures, as well as bringing up blood and snapping her mouth. I was actually managing to keep her weight stable at around 60 grams for several weeks but I think the tail amputation might have been too much stress wise, along with yet more syringe feeding and antibiotics. She even managed to eat a waxworm by herself the day before she died, which showed her fight and desire to live, however she couldn't seem to keep the food down like she used to and seemed in visible pain.

I feel so guilty for housing her with my other gecko, even though there were no issues for a long time and I feel guilty about force feeding her and the amount of antibiotics she was given. What devastates me is her breathing seemed better on Thursday morning, as well as she was moving around more, and I only wish i'd left her and not syringe fed her that morning, as I wonder if she'd still be here. I'm not ashamed to say I have been crying like a baby and she definitely died too young, at no older than 5. The saddest and most frustrating part is I never knew what took her life as it was too late for a post mortem. RIP Nessie I miss you and sorry for failing you.


----------

